

Put this together using bootstrap and angular.js, looking for feedback, thanks! - devdraft
http://devdraft.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=uifeedback

======
devdraft
Hi guys,

I am looking for quick feedback on this. Primarily on the design and UI flow.

Thanks!

